# Snow Plow Drivers North Columbus Ohio



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Our company is in seek of snow plow drivers for this winter season.

You will only work when it snows so this is great for someone who has been layed off or previously unemployed due to the end of season.

Must have experience with previous employment references running a snow plow.

Must have no work interferences and have own transportation.

Please call 614-554-8937 www.columbustree911.com


----------

